# Salt Marsh Skiff in the Keys



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys

I was heading N off the rock yesterday around 5 and saw a blue Toyota pickup towing what appeared to be a SMS into Key Largo. Are you on here, was it a SMS?


----------



## CoolRunnings

Their fb page showed one that got picked up recently. Fit that description. It was a new 16 too. Theyre on the shortlist for my next boat. Think they would be awesome here in Louisiana in the marsh. If I remember right the owner is from Cape Coral.


----------



## BayStYat

that 16LC look real nice. love the layout


----------



## 8loco

That might be Patrick's. I think he just switched from Gheenoe to Salt Marsh Skiffs.


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

